
Show HN: A lightweight fullstack boilerplate based on VueJS and Node.js - yunhan0
https://github.com/yunhan0/koa-vue-fullstack
======
yunhan0
The admin password has been reset now. And the demo website will no longer be
able to update the example admin password.

------
rhodo
>please don't change the password

lmfao what did you think was going to happen?

~~~
gitgud
The project is pretty well documented, but that is just ridiculous.

Just remove the ability to change password on the demo...

~~~
yunhan0
My mistake.. I will remove the function in the demo.

------
rodneyzeng
password changed!

~~~
yunhan0
Noticed that, I will remove the function on the demo website.

------
mromanuk
really cool, I like it

~~~
yunhan0
Thank you!

